# Nikon D50 over-exposing everything



## jpenna (Jan 26, 2009)

So, my D50 is overexposing everything whenever it's not in Auto or Manual mode.

Here's a picture in Auto mode:






And the same thing in Aperture Priority (at F11):





Any ideas what could be wrong? I've tried resetting it, to no avail.


----------



## fightin14 (Jan 26, 2009)

what about the exsposure adjustment on the d50 press it and see is a plus sign and a number pops up. The button has a plus sign and a neg. sign on it. Just a quick thought.


----------



## fightin14 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not that this would make a diffrence(because I don't think its lens issue)  but have you tried another lens to see if you get the same result?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 27, 2009)

What settings show up in the viewfinder? All of them. I mean every sign.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah it sounds like your exposure compensation is up way too high.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 27, 2009)

EC would be on in these modes too, try another lens, one of mine(lens) did similar once it was to do with the auto indexing switch on the lens. H


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2009)

first shot:
Orientation of image:  1
File change date and time:  2009:01:26 23:35:48
Image input equipment manufacturer:  NIKON CORPORATION
Image input equipment model:  NIKON D50
Software used:  Adobe Photoshop CS3 Macintosh
Exposure time:  0.0125
F number:  4.5
Exposure program:  0
ISO speed rating:  400
Shutter speed:  6.32193
Aperture:  4.33985
Exposure bias:  0
Maximum lens aperture:  3.6
Metering mode:  5
Light source:  0
Flash:  0
Lens focal length:  18
Sensing method:  2
Custom rendered:  0
Exposure mode:  0
White balance:  0
Digital zoom ratio:  1
Focal length in 35 mm film:  27
Scene capture type:  0
Gain control:  0
Contrast:  1
Saturation:  0
Sharpness:  0
Subject distance range:  0

second shot:
Orientation of image:  1
File change date and time:  2009:01:26 23:35:56
Image input equipment manufacturer:  NIKON CORPORATION
Image input equipment model:  NIKON D50
Software used:  Adobe Photoshop CS3 Macintosh
Exposure time:  0.0166667
F number:  3.5
Exposure program:  2
ISO speed rating:  400
Shutter speed:  5.90689
Aperture:  3.61471
Exposure bias:  0.666667
Maximum lens aperture:  3.6
Metering mode:  5
Light source:  4
Flash:  29
Lens focal length:  18
Sensing method:  2
Custom rendered:  0
Exposure mode:  0
White balance:  1
Digital zoom ratio:  1
Focal length in 35 mm film:  27
Scene capture type:  0
Gain control:  0
Contrast:  0
Saturation:  0
Sharpness:  0
Subject distance range:  0

Looks like your exposure compensation is on and set to overexpose the image. Check your manual for exposure compensation and return the camera to neutral metering. Also flash appears to be have been used in the second shot as well


----------

